# [SOLVED] by workaround - Brak initrd po kompilacji kernela

## snooze

Cześć,

Temat chyba nie wymaga komentarza   :Wink: 

Niestety nie ma już 

```
emerge mkinitrd
```

Najpierw zbudowałem jajo z genkernelem, ale boot na ext2 daje błąd, więc zbudowałem swoje wg wskazówki z forum 

```
[ ] enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools
```

 system się nie uruchamia (Błąd Gruba numer 15).

Wcześniej sformatowałem /boot na ext3 na przyszłość, uaktualniłem wpisy gruba (właśnie poprawiam fstab na ext3). Ale jak wygenerować ten initramfs...?Last edited by snooze on Sat Aug 07, 2010 4:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak nie potrafisz zbudowac initramfs to moze wrzuc na stale w kernel to, chcial bys ladowac przez initramfs?

----------

## snooze

Zmienilem kernela na TuxOnIce, tam jest konfiguracja grub.confa dobrze opisana. Musialem tylko wkompilowac sterownik do eth0 i jestem. Ale mam problem z Xorgiem, sie faultuje... i chyba zaloze nowy temat... ogolnie - instalacja wg hanbooka nie jest bezproblemowa...

----------

## SlashBeast

Jest, po prostu z tego co widze, Ty sobie zupelnie nie radzisz ze zrozumieniem tego, co czytasz. (vide initrd).

----------

## snooze

Handbook jest dobry, tylko poczatkujacy uzytkownicy za malo rozgarnieci.   :Laughing: 

Ciekawe tylko jak duzo osob postawilo ten system za pierwszym razem... poza tym, wprowadza w blad (vide /boot na ext2).

----------

## SlashBeast

A co zlego w boot na ext2? Sam takowy mam. 

Jak juz mowilem, to nie handbook jest niezrozumialy tylko Ty go nie ogarniasz.

----------

## snooze

To, ze nowe jadro bez zmiany domyslnej konfiguracji nie uruchmi /boot na ext2. Wolalbym, zebys pomogl mi ogarnac konfiguracje Xorga, a pozniej wniose wklad w gentoo handbook for dummies. Sam handbook jest niewystarczajacym zrodlem wiedzy, zeby od razu postawic Gentoo i nie mam w tej kwestii nic wiecej do dodania - rozumiem, ze niektorzy maja inne zdanie.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *snooze wrote:*   

> To, ze nowe jadro bez zmiany domyslnej konfiguracji nie uruchmi /boot na ext2.

 

Aha. I to jest ten blad w handbooku.

----------

